# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  cấu hình mạnh vẫn chạy chậm,cần tư vấn nâng cấp

## skygame

máy mình cấu hình như sau:
chip core 2 quad q8400
main gigabyte g41m es2l
ddr2 2g
nguon 350w
nhưng máy chạy hay bị đơ và vẫn chậm hơn nhiều máy dòng c2d mình đã dùng qua ,anh em góp ý để mình nâng cấp. mình định đóng 1 cái avg gf 9500gt 1g,mình ở đà nẵng ai bán lại card cũ pm lun ,thank

----------


## phimbovn

máy chạy chậm còn do phần mềm nữa mà bạn.đâu phải chỉ do phần cứng

----------


## dathoaonline

về phần mềm thì chắc chằn là không phải rồi ,mình chỉ chơi fifa thôi mà thấy không ổn lắm, anh em cố gắng giúp mình ,vì ngân sách của mình có hạn

----------


## phuoc_phuoc5

ở đà nẵng thì có đó bạn.
máy chạy chậm có nhiều nguyên nhân lắm bạn ơi.

----------


## seolalen154643

hiện mình đang dùng win xp ,chạy vẫn ổn ,mình có cài win 7 dùng thử nhưng nó chậm miễn bàn lun ,vi rút mình minh nghĩ không phải vì mình vẫn quét thường xuyên ,và phần mềm có bản quyền ,nói chung là mình dùng rất cẩn thận ,mình chỉ cài cad 2007, fifa 10,dota là hơi nặng thôi ,với vài bộ phim hd ,bộ nhớ 160g cũng đang cần mở rộng ,ah em góp ý luôn

----------


## magebay

xài core2 quad mà ram chỉ có 2gb thôi à ? đã đầu tư thì đầu tư cho đều vì ram đóng vai trò quan trọng trong xử lý, chạy chậm hay nhanh cũng do nó mà ra. nâng cấp lên 4gb luôn đi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] sau đó cài lại win, games,... sẽ biết kết quả liền thôi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## obsking

mình cũng định lên con ram 2g ,như mình đã nói từ đầu ngân sách cho vụ đầu tư này có hạn nên phải quyết định lên một thứ thôi ,mong các bạn góp ý thêm

----------


## alimama

máy cấu hình như vậy là ok rồi, kh̀ng cần nâng cấp đâu. bạn quét virus, dọn dẹp rác, các chương trình chạy nền nữa. bạn vào bios setup xem nhiệt độ cpu có quá cao không...

----------


## kenquay1

mình nghĩ bạn nên đầu tư thanh ram

----------

